# Interstate Love Song



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Another STP song. I asked our old bass player to do the bass on this one. I could have got there but it might have taken a couple of weeks. Still not thrilled with the vocal but it is what it is  









ISL Final by Davetcan


The best independent music community on the net. Listen to music, buy and sell beats and albums.




soundclick.com


----------

